# MHD are there plans to bring it to Dish?



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

MHD launched Monday, but where can one actually see it? Is it on Dish or Direct? Anyone know what the plans are to carry it?

WW


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

What is MHD?


----------



## dogday (Dec 6, 2005)

Mtv-hd?


----------



## dwcobb (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes it is the MTV channel in HD - but it is going to run a combination of content from MTV, VH1, and CMT, plus some original stuff I gather.

No word on the channel yet as far as Dish goes. Probably won't be any word for some time.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The last I heard, Cox is the only major provider that had it at launch, but they are in talks with other providers to pick it up.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

So are they actually going to play real music videos?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, they have music videos in HD, their first video was "Feel Good Inc." by the Gorillaz, which was produced in HD.

EDIT: Attatched to this post is the programming grid for MHD.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

This could actually be very cool. I hope Dish is able to add it at some point!


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

dwcobb said:


> Yes it is the MTV channel in HD - but it is going to run a combination of content from MTV, VH1, and CMT, plus some original stuff I gather.
> 
> No word on the channel yet as far as Dish goes. Probably won't be any word for some time.


Great, Beavis and Butthead in HD...Comedy Central should be right behind so they can show South Park in HD....:lol:


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I read about this channel awhile back. Supposedly it will feature a lot of Concerts and music programming from MTV, VH1, and CMT, and not a lot of the other crap that MTV plays instead of music.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

greatwhitenorth said:


> Great, Beavis and Butthead in HD...Comedy Central should be right behind so they can show South Park in HD....:lol:


Did you even look at the schedule for the station that I posted? If you did, you would see that it has nothing of that sort. It's all HD Videos from MTV, VH1 and CMT and some music shows like Crossroads from CMT, Storytellers from VH1, live concerts from MTV, and MTV2's $2 Bill concerts in HD.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I got to see MHD for the first time yesterday on local cable. I turned it on and it was playing a Greenday concert, good picture quality. I started thinking maybe it would actually be a good channel. About a minute or two into the song they started playing clips of greenday interviews over the music, same as they do on regular MTV. I doubt I will ever bother to watch this channel again.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I just went to http://www.mhd.tv/ and entered my zip and Directv as my provider and got the following screen.









So from this I guess it is coming soon to D* tried E* also but said that E* has yet to agree to carry MHD.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

How about Real World would that be in HD???


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Unfortunately DISH Network has not yet agreed to carry MHD, but we're working on it! And you can help.

This from mhd site. Sorry Dish network subscriber Dish lets you down again.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I'd rather see MTV-Desi, MTV-Deutsch, and the West coast feed of USA network for time shhifting purposes.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I'll be very disappointed if Dish add this before National Geographic HD, Starz HD, The Movie Channel HD, and Cinemax HD.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Jerry G said:


> I'll be very disappointed if Dish add this before National Geographic HD, Starz HD, The Movie Channel HD, and Cinemax HD.


Me too. But don't worry, we will probably see three different channels set aside for Adult Guard Support-HD. :lol:


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I still can't see why dish and direc have been so slow to add the premium channels in hd. To be honest I would take any of these over any of the voom channels. Too many repetes on voom for me.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

IMHO, which comes with some retail sales experience BTW, I think it would be easier to sell a premium movie package if it also contained HD channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> Did you even look at the schedule for the station that I posted? If you did, you would see that it has nothing of that sort. It's all HD Videos from MTV, VH1 and CMT and some music shows like Crossroads from CMT, Storytellers from VH1, live concerts from MTV, and MTV2's $2 Bill concerts in HD.


But how long will that last? Didn't MTV once show music videos back in the 80s, Didn't MTV2 show videos in the late 90s, CMT used to show music videos as well way back when. Now it's crap like Pimp My Mom and Date My Car on MTV, and The Top 100 Countdown Countdowns on VH1 and How To Act Southern on CMT. I honestly cannot believe people watch MTV, MTV 2, VH1 and CMT anymore. I don't want unReal World or boob to boob coverage of Drunkin Slut Week (aka Spring Break). I want music videos from Metallica and AC/DC live in concert. I want something real not manufactured. Viacom has failed miserably by turning gold into garbage, in another year or two I bet MHD will show hardly any music videos. In advance, I'd like to thank the TW Cable execs, for not making an agreement with this waste of bandwidth.

I'm also willing to bet a lot of the HD videos will be of 'music' featured on crap like the Now (That Certainly is Not Music) albums.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't wait I bet this will be a great channel. It will be interesting to see what videos are in hd. Any news about when direc tv will get this channel?


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

All HD chanels have many repeats, but so do the SD channels and the networks. So, what is the difference. I don't hear you complaining about the repeats on HBO or other premium channels.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

what a waste of bandwidth. no way this would be a cost effective channel. I'd be curious what kinds of studies and analysis Dish has done to determine what level of viewership makes a given channel like this profitable


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

I wish we can just subscribe to HBO HD and Showtime HD without subscribing to the whole package...

3.99/month ....


----------



## Lorax (Apr 22, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> I'll be very disappointed if Dish add this before National Geographic HD, Starz HD, The Movie Channel HD, and Cinemax HD.


amen.


----------

